# "Technical Director" controller??



## extrun7 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gotta be kiddin'... I had to make a site visit today at a theatre, check out the facilities and gear. It was during a load-in so I didn't have a lot of latitude to fool around, nor was any sort of TD around. Maybe a flashlight would have helped but I saw nothing else identifying on the two-scene twenty-four channel manual lighting control except, in big ol' white letters near the master faders, "Technical Director". That's a brand name? Anyone familiar with this one? No, of course I got nowhere googling it. Nuts.

Otherwise, howdy. I've visited CB on and off for a few years now. Odd I just now signed on. I'm a sound designer, occasionally I design lights, work electrics, pseudo stage manage, do some production management (primarily small touring mountings), based in San Francisco.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 6, 2009)

Did it say "Technical Director" or "Tech Director"?




Still a current product, see Tech Director Console*-*www.teatronics.com. Manual PDF here.


----------



## mark (Feb 9, 2009)

extrun7 said:


> Gotta be kiddin'... I had to make a site visit today at a theatre, check out the facilities and gear. It was during a load-in so I didn't have a lot of latitude to fool around, nor was any sort of TD around. Maybe a flashlight would have helped but I saw nothing else identifying on the two-scene twenty-four channel manual lighting control except, in big ol' white letters near the master faders, "Technical Director". That's a brand name? Anyone familiar with this one? No, of course I got nowhere googling it. Nuts.
> 
> Otherwise, howdy. I've visited CB on and off for a few years now. Odd I just now signed on. I'm a sound designer, occasionally I design lights, work electrics, pseudo stage manage, do some production management (primarily small touring mountings), based in San Francisco.


We have an 18, 24 and 36 tech director 2 scenes. They're probably about 30 - 35 years old and still use them for some of the no designer, seat of the pants club acts in our small theater. They're fine as long as you don't spill anything in them and the chase switch is always fun. Most of the time, sadly, they just prop the doors open.


----------



## extrun7 (Feb 13, 2009)

_*Whoa -- !*_ Hey, thanks to both of you on this. Sorry it took me awhile to check back but I'm in tech week (not with this board; that's a different project coming up this Sunday.) Very cool. I downloaded the pdf and will pass it all on to the guy handling the lighting end of this quickie -- yep, that would be seat-o'-the-pants -- job. 

So... be careful of initiating Pepsi Syndrome, but otherwise it'll be fine -- got it...


----------

